# how long will it take for hair to grow, bad haircut!



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

I am very much at fault here thinking I could cut my poor puppy's hair and it's really bad and choppy, like at the top there's short pieces and it's just bad, his hair was so shaggy looking and I thought I could give it a shot and cut his hair since here on island there is only one groomer in the whole island and she is out on vacation. It's so bad Omg I feel terrible I don't even want to try and fix it, how long does it take your maltese to grow out the hair?

I love the long show cut, I wonder if it's ever going to get there, I messed up bad, It was his first time getting a haircut and i messed it up 

Never again will i try cutting his hair I am so upset at myself for even trying


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Show us a picture. It can't be that bad. A lot of us here on SM do our own pups, me included. I would say that most of us are not professionals and we have all learned by trial and error. There hair does grow pretty quickly. I swear, I give mine a haircut and by the time I turn around they need another one. Give yourself a pat on the back for trying and don't be so hard on yourself. I'll bet within a week it will all start blending in.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, we need a picture. But in all honesty, it can take up to a year to really grow out a coat. A groomer once cut my truffles hair near her eyes and it took forever to get it long enough to get in the band again. But there are little things you can do to get through it. Post a pic!!

BTW...Lynda that pic of your kids is ridiculously cute!!


----------



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

Lynda that pic of your pups looks absolutely adorable the haircut is so cute on them. Well I tried taking a pic so you can see its pretty bad like the top is short Idk it's just horrible, my husband is on a business trip doesn't get back in two weeks when he sees him Omg he is going to kill me lol he was telling me to take him get groomed and i said nah I want to let his hair grow and then I cut his hair and his hair looks so bad now. I just won't touch his hair for like a year to see if it grows really long because the top part on his back is really really short and then I'll take him to the groomer to even it out a bit.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Coco23 said:


> Lynda that pic of your pups looks absolutely adorable the haircut is so cute on them. Well I tried taking a pic so you can see its pretty bad like the top is short Idk it's just horrible, my husband is on a business trip doesn't get back in two weeks when he sees him Omg he is going to kill me lol he was telling me to take him get groomed and i said nah I want to let his hair grow and then I cut his hair and his hair looks so bad now. I just won't touch his hair for like a year to see if it grows really long because the top part on his back is really really short and then I'll take him to the groomer to even it out a bit.


No, no, no...it is not horrible, it is not a disaster. Believe me, you could have paid upwards of eighty dollars for that cut. Give yourself some credit...and some time. Learn as much as you can, invest in some good equipment, and you CAN learn to give a good haircut. Honestly, that isn't horrible for your first attempt. Many of us here groom our dogs, but we all had to start somewhere...usually from square one. Stop beating yourself up. Sit back, relax, learn as much as you can...give yourself a break. I swear I have seen worse cuts from professional groomers. Don't give up.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Sylie's right! You did better than the first groomer I took Lou to! It was a hot mess and I paid a lot of money for it. You are braver than I am, I've never tried to groom them myself and I have always hated taking them because they get so stressed. It's hair - it will grow, be proud of yourself for trying!


----------



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks guys, i'll just let his hair grow for now and look at more youtube videos and figure it out. By the way how do you get your dogs coat so straight, do you flat iron it? my puppy's hair is straight wavy-ish but i don't know how others get their coat to look so straight. Well thank you for making me feel a bit better, the best part is, at least he could care less how his hair looks lol :w00t::thumbsup:

btw all of your little ones look adorable i hope i get there with my puppy in time. Thanks for the encouragement you guys are really great!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Izzy gets a cut every 6 weeks, but by the 4th week I'm checking the calendar to see if its time again. By the time your husband comes back I'm sure it won't look that bad.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

You did a fine job for your first attempt. Just looks like a little puppy cut to me. My first time was a total mess. I cut Abbigails muzzle too short and she looked more like a poodle then a maltese. I think he looks cute. You are and will always be your worst critic. Practice makes perfect. Relax..............


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

This isn't bad at all. I think you did great for your first try. You did a lot better than I ever could (I'm not even brave enough to try).


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't see any pics of a bad haircut!!! All I see is a cute baby fluff!! So cute that he might end up in my totebag!!! 

If it makes you feel any better I let Bentley wear a shirt for 2 days and his legs turned into matt city. I worked them out the best I could and even snipped some out but I just couldn't get them all (he was so little and wiggly and I was afraid of hurting him)
So I took him to the groomer and they said they would do what they could but because of his age they didn't want to traumatize him with a dematting (they tried but didn't want his 2nd grooming visit to be a horrible experience. We agreed that shaving the front of his legs would be best. He looked so silly but they tried to blend it as much as possible. He kinda looked like he was wearing bell bottoms. It still growing back in but they still blend it so it doesn't look real crazy. 

I want to learn how to do some maintenance trimming/grooming but I'm so scared. All I do is watch YouTube tutorials.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

That's not a bad haircut at all. He's so cute 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

Hi everyone just took him a bath and wanted to show you a closeup, his hair is so choppy now it's growing out uneven  , i wanted to share some updated pics what do you think? Btw he will only let me brush his hair on top of my washer lol Idk why so sorry about the ugly background haha 

Anyways, if i just let his hair grow out eventually will it just get even or should I just get him to the groomer and make it even, I am worried that they might cut off too much, I love his long hair, I just want to even it out though, not sure what to do any tips?


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Honestly it isn't bad at all, especially for the first time. Just keep brushing a couple times a day and keep him use to you grooming on him as far as brushing, top knot, teeth and bathing then if you don't feel comfy let the groomer do the hard work.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I think we are our own worst critics. I think you did great, he looks way adorable to me. Here are some pictures of Rocky after the first haircut I gave him. These should make you feel better.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I think he looks absolutely precious! He's clean and fluffy and his coat looks smooth in the photo!
I've always groomed my own dogs, Yorkies, a Westie, and now Maltese. If it doesn't turn out, it will grow and I only have myself to blame. If I paid a groomer to make the mess - I would be livid!
I actually think I did better before I watched videos; I think they confused me more!!!
Lynda, I agree with others, that photo of your precious babies is just over the top! I find I just have to look at it....it's EYE CANDY!

I wish I knew your name.....please people......sign your first name!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

SO not bad at all...don't be so hard on yourself! He looks adorable and will absolutely grow out. Do you have thinning shears? You can blend it up without taking too much off. I've had WAY worse cuts at the groomers...therefore I've been doing my own for 12 years, lol! Trial and error and lots of practice


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It doesn't look bad at all. The reason you are seeing the lines is because you have hard edges. This happens especially on light colored hair (even humans). If you have a pair of thinning shears, just comb the hair up and clip the edges of the hair. That will make the edges all different lengths and the hard straight edges will disappear. If you don't have thinning shears you can do the same thing with regular shears. Just comb the hair up and with the tips of your shears clip at a 45* angle into the edges. This will soften the blunt straight edges and give a softer finished look.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Bentley has the same cream colored ears!!!
My heart just melted. Bentley went to the groomers this weekend and it did not end well. I'm trying to let it go. It's hair it will grow back..
I think being up high makes them wiggle less (I have nothing to back up that statement) I do all the "annoying" stuff to Bentley on the kitchen counter or up on the stove when I need extra light (I live alone and I'm a take out kinda gal and I always wipe up with Clorox Spray, I light the extra light from the range). It's probably the most action that stove as ever seen. 
I want to try the washing machine, I have great lighting in my laundry room.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

justagirltv said:


> Bentley has the same cream colored ears!!!
> My heart just melted. Bentley went to the groomers this weekend and it did not end well. I'm trying to let it go. It's hair it will grow back..
> I think being up high makes them wiggle less (I have nothing to back up that statement) I do all the "annoying" stuff to Bentley on the kitchen counter or up on the stove when I need extra light (I live alone and I'm a take out kinda gal and I always wipe up with Clorox Spray, I light the extra light from the range). It's probably the most action that stove as ever seen.
> I want to try the washing machine, I have great lighting in my laundry room.


Kendall - you crack me up!


----------



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

justagirltv said:


> Bentley has the same cream colored ears!!!
> My heart just melted. Bentley went to the groomers this weekend and it did not end well. I'm trying to let it go. It's hair it will grow back..
> I think being up high makes them wiggle less (I have nothing to back up that statement) I do all the "annoying" stuff to Bentley on the kitchen counter or up on the stove when I need extra light (I live alone and I'm a take out kinda gal and I always wipe up with Clorox Spray, I light the extra light from the range). It's probably the most action that stove as ever seen.
> I want to try the washing machine, I have great lighting in my laundry room.


I love the cream color, i think it looks cute! I like brushing him in the laundry room because the lighting is so bright he is actually calm and lets me brush him, he nearly falls asleep when i am combing his face, when i tell him lets comb you and show him the brush he already goes to the laundry room and waits for me to pick him up. High places does work really well, the laundry room is the perfect spot so far, has perfect lighting too! Give it a shot! I also wipe down after am done!

shellbeme,

i wanted to give him a short haircut similar to yours to see if the fluff on his top coat would not be as noticeable or as bad but i got so nervous that once i started seen that it was starting to get choppy i just stopped.

Maltshoppe, 

Thanks! I noticed the area around his face and head its just so silky and smooth and just beautiful even after a bath and brushing him, his cream spots are barely as noticeable, i use the John Paul tearless shampoo and the oatmeal conditioner, i highly recommend these, it leaves his hair is so soft but for some reason the top of his back its just not as silky just fluff, i wonder if this will go away eventually and get just like the hair on his face? i also did watch videos and it was quite confusing to me as well.

Lydiatug,

Excellent advice, never thought about the shears! I am too scared to try though lol!


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Lou's Mom said:


> Kendall - you crack me up!


S:w00t: I have this habit of just saying/typing whatever comes to my head. My mom says I was absent the day God handed out filters. :HistericalSmiley:

I clipped Bentley's nails on the washing machine last night. I think he prefers the kitchen because it's closer to the treats


----------



## kapsiuk (Feb 6, 2013)

No... keep doing it yourself and you'll get really good, save yourself a bunch of money and have your pup less stressed! I used to take my Pixel to the groomer... until they cut her one day and she needed 8 stitches under general anesthesia. And I got a $400 bill! (The grooming salon paid it eventually, but the trauma to both her and I was horrible. I now do her myself and don't trust her to ANYONE else! I use a whitening dog shampoo (Midnight White) and then use my own WEN cleansing conditioner (Fig) as a leave in and she is incredibly soft and tangle free. I bath her every other week usually, and she is in full, shiny, beautiful long and flowing show coat. I do keep her belly and sanitary areas shaved and keep her beard shorter just to keep those area clean longer. I was terrified at first to do it myself, but couldn't bear to trust anyone else with her. The more you do it, the better you get. Just make sure you get a good clipper and scissor set, and clean your pup first. Good luck!


----------

